# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  JADWAL MAINTENANCE FORUM

## beryl

*Dear Koier's,

Sehubungan semakin ramainya forum kita, maka kami akan menjadwalkan maintenace dan men-upgrade system pada hari minggu tanggal 27 April 2008, pukul 20.00 WIB hingga selesai (+/- 2 jam).

Terima kasih.

Salam Koi's,
Forum Admin*

----------


## showa

Siap Om


silahkan, yg pasti tambah cantikkan setelah masuk salon......?

hehehehehe

----------


## hankoi

Seeeeep.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

SIAP  BOS. biar lebih joss :P  :P  :P

----------


## dattairadian

Silahkan di overhaul om....   ::

----------


## 80en

sip, biar tambah cepet kalo akses dan upload.  ::

----------


## ronyandry

> *Dear Koier's,
> 
> Sehubungan semakin ramainya forum kita, maka kami akan menjadwalkan maintenace dan men-upgrade system pada hari minggu tanggal 27 April 2008, pukul 20.00 WIB hingga selesai (+/- 2 jam).
> 
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Salam Koi's,
> Forum Admin*


Ada yang bisa kita bantu bro ?

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak...itu artinya pertanda bagus yah....artinya penghobby koi di Indo tambah hari tambah banyak...Tiap hari saya selalu lihat ada aja anggota baru di yg daftar di forum ini. Selamat utk KOI's yg telah sukses.

----------


## dattairadian

Iya Pak William, tapi banyak juga nih yang, he he.. seperti kata iklan pajak:
"_mau menggunakan fasilitasnya, tapi tidak mau ....... :P , apa kata dunia_?"   ::

----------


## boby_icon

ya deh.... 
besok gajian daftar member koi's ah......
terimakasih atas keberadaan forum koi's

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini cuma anjuran aja yah...yg belum jadi member, di harapkan segera daftar....masa mau sekolah tp ga mau byr uang sekolah....sekolahan aja kan jg hrs ada keluar biaya seperti maintainance dll nya....murah kok...klu ga salah cuma Rp 100ribu/bulan dan dpt berbagai fasilitas seperti discount klu beli ikan dari pak Datta yah   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Beli koi yg jutaan bisa...ini cuma Rp100ribu aja....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seizetheday2610

> klu ga salah cuma Rp 100ribu/bulan dan dpt berbagai fasilitas seperti discount klu beli ikan dari pak Datta yah      
> Beli koi yg jutaan bisa...ini cuma Rp100ribu aja....


per bulan? bukannya per tahun?
kalo per bulan sy udah utang banyak sekali   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sorry....Koreksi....koreksi...salah...100ribu/tahun.....bener ga pak Datta.

----------


## amos

horeeeee.....!!!!!!!

----------


## dattairadian

100rb/tahun alias 8.333/bulan alias *277/hari* ... (lebih murah dari bayar parkir motor euy..!)
_Fasilitas_?
Selain fasilitas Forum, dapet kartu, dapet discount disetiap show yang diadakan KOIs, ZNA maupun APKI. Dapet potongan harga belanja koi dibeberapa tempat, kalo KOIs buat acara misalnya pond visit, jalan2, kopi darat akan dihubungi dan juga lagi digodok buletin untuk para anggota ...

KOIs tidak bertujuan "ambil profit" dari iuran anggota ini. Besarnya tidak ada artinya.. Hanya untuk memupuk rasa kebersamaan dan _sense of belonging_ aja

----------


## beclge

wah boljug tuh...kalo di bandung daftarnya dimana yah?

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak...Coba check di forum ini topic Regional Koi's...disitu jg ada region Bandung.

----------


## beclge

> Pak...Coba check di forum ini topic Regional Koi's...disitu jg ada region Bandung.


wah udah di cek ga ada alamatnya pak...

----------


## William Pantoni

Atau ke thread organisasi dan keanggotaan Koi's.
Disitu ada formulir online...tinggal isi aja dan kirim balik.

----------


## dattairadian

> wah boljug tuh...kalo di bandung daftarnya dimana yah?


Betul kata Pak William di atas. Daftar online aja Pak. Anggota kita juga bukan di Jakarta aja kok. Ada di Bandung, Semarang, Surabaya, sampai luar jawa bahkan luar negeri ... Itu fungsinya dunia maya kan?   ::

----------


## hankoi

Cepetan maintenancenya pak admin, sudah kebobolan tuch, kemasukan gambar "aneh2" di apresiasi koi.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Coolwater

iya tuh mesti buruan, biasanya kalo udah masuk satu ntar jadi banyak yg laen masuk juga.

----------


## PutNus

> 100rb/tahun alias 8.333/bulan alias *277/hari* ... (lebih murah dari bayar parkir motor euy..!)
> _Fasilitas_?
> Selain fasilitas Forum, dapet kartu, dapet discount disetiap show yang diadakan KOIs, ZNA maupun APKI. Dapet potongan harga belanja koi dibeberapa tempat, kalo KOIs buat acara misalnya pond visit, jalan2, kopi darat akan dihubungi dan juga lagi digodok buletin untuk para anggota ...
> 
> KOIs tidak bertujuan "ambil profit" dari iuran anggota ini. Besarnya tidak ada artinya.. Hanya untuk memupuk rasa kebersamaan dan _sense of belonging_ aja


Saya berniat kasih Dicount  bagi anggota Kois yang beli ikan hasil breeding saya kelak.....Dan GRATIS  Menonton Koi berenang di Pond saya.
Gratis  tanya alamat kolam saya
Gratis  membawa ikan  koi dari kolam saya ,asal di masukan lagi kekolam saya lainnya. Pokoknya nggak rugi  gabung disini.

----------


## showa

hehehehehe, salut euy


jadi anggota yg punya id koi's dapat korting harga nih kalo belanja di sana..............? bener begitu ya om..........?


mantap

----------


## PutNus

> hehehehehe, salut euy
> 
> 
> jadi anggota yg punya id koi's dapat korting harga nih kalo belanja di sana..............? bener begitu ya om..........?
> 
> 
> mantap


Betul Pak Ruddy, wong saya bisa begini , belajarnya di Kois.

----------


## adepe

> Saya berniat kasih Dicount  bagi anggota Kois yang beli ikan hasil breeding saya kelak.....Dan GRATIS  Menonton Koi berenang di Pond saya.
> Gratis  tanya alamat kolam saya
> Gratis  membawa ikan  koi dari kolam saya ,asal di masukan lagi kekolam saya lainnya. Pokoknya nggak rugi  gabung disini.


wah asik nih... '*kelak*'-nya kira-kira kapan nih pak Putnus... hehehe...

tungguin ahhhh....

rgds,

----------

